
Apple quits the U.S. Chamber of Commerce over opposition to EPA - _pius
http://www.tuaw.com/2009/10/06/apple-quits-the-u-s-chamber-of-commerce-over-opposition-to-epa/
======
isamuel
Makes sense. Apple's in a market with a lot of young, well-educated customers.
Those people tend to favor action on climate change. Moreover, it's not as if
Apple's business depends on greenhouse gas emissions to the extent that, say,
automobile manufacturers or electricity producers do.

~~~
electromagnetic
Agreed, even if it's solely for the marketing potential it's a good place for
Apple to be.

Apple's niche depends solely on keeping its customers satisfied, which is
generally by Apple being seen as cutting-edge, however the requirement has
changed from when Apple was founded to the present day. Even Microsoft is in
on the act (lead free solders, removal of PVC packaging, etc.) so Apple
certainly can't stand to be seen as _behind_ Microsoft in the eco movement, it
would be akin to the Prius being less fuel efficient than an F150 it'd be
ludicrous.

Regardless of the motive I believe Apples actions are good primarily for one
reason, and it has nothing to do with CO2. The greatest environmental effect
of our technology hasn't been our air, it's been the mercury and lead levels
in 3rd world villages and towns where the materials our technology is made
from are scavenged for money.

------
RyanMcGreal
I read the title to say that Apple quit the Chamber over Apple's opposition to
the EPA. I'm glad to see that it was the Chamber's opposition that prompted
Apple to quit.

------
technomancy
Oh the irony... Apple pulling out because they're too "principled" for things.
Hilarious!

------
brg
With apple's brand recognition, how does being a member affect their business?

